# 07 Ford Transit Superbrig 687



## Walton (Nov 22, 2006)

I am thinking of buying my first motorhome. We are looking for a rear wheel drive with a garage as my son does motorcross.
Can anyone advise me on the above model, or any other motorhome that may be suitable.
We require 4-6 berth
awning
water tanks
additional battery
etc, etc


----------



## C7KEN (May 27, 2005)

Hi as you will maybe remember I replied to your earlier post regarding a burstner and suggested you may like to look at rimor or kentucky both built in the same factory, we have a kentucky estro 4 built on the ford chassis with twin rear wheels and traction control, water tanks,pressure washer, awning, generator, BBQ, infact everything necessary to go racing and in common with thousands of others think this is the camper for the job, visit any GP paddock and see how many top riders have them, the better ones are the RS race homes but much more expensive, the garage on the Rimor/Kentucky is the deciding factor for us and infact two days ago we spent some time with two families from UK down here to winter practise both with Rimors and both carrying two bikes


----------



## Enodreven (Aug 29, 2005)

Hi, What is the maximum permitted weight that can be carried in the garage on the rimor, it just that when i looked at one of there models a year ago the main cab chassis stopped short of the garage and the garage area was supported on what appeared to be and extended framework ? so i would be interested in what the actual manufacturers stated carrying capacity is and also how this effects the axle loads


----------



## Walton (Nov 22, 2006)

*Hi.* Thanks for your replies.  According to the spec sheet the max weight for the rimor is 3500kg. But according to the extra's list, the mhome can have a chassis upgrade and re-plated to 3850kg for £225.
My dealer dosen't think it will need to be re-plated. Any idea's.
*C7KEN* thanks for picking up again. It was on your advise that I went to look at the Rimor. I have a dealer close at hand in N Ireland, but no Kentucky dealer!!! The guy selling the Burstner admitted that he had got stuck in a wet field and took 16 people to push him out!!!! were a Iveco with rear wheel drive had no problems.
*C7KEN* where did you get your water tanks. Do you have an extra leisure battery, or do you use the genie? :?: 
Thanks again
*Walton*


----------



## C7KEN (May 27, 2005)

Hi again yes we do use the genny at race meetings, its a quiet suitcase one, we also have 2 extra leisure batteries under the passenger seat wired to a 4kw peak invertor which was mainly installed to power the 800w microwave, our invertor was a bargain at £150 but the supplier has stopped doing them at that price, therefore if I started again I would probably buy a 1.6kw output honda suitcase genny, remember there is not a noise problem in the paddock at race meetings as most folk have generators, the awning and the water tanks came from Kevin Ruddock (Ruddock Race Homes)its a Fiamma awning and aluminium tanks which are brilliantly made, much superior to the plastic tanks we see on some campers, the tanks cost £500 cash fitted and are worth every penny, these campers can be upgraded to 3850kg as you say and this does not require any alteration to the chassis itself, now to the question of payload, we have never met anyone who has been stopped and weighed on the way to a race meeting either on the continent or in the UK. probably the van would be over the limit with full water tanks going but OK returning, from memory we have about 500kg to play with, a full size open class bike like ours is less than the recommended capacity of the garage which is conservatively 110kg then add the weight of tools washer and other gear, its not something we worry about but if you are likely to worry get the van replated and put the plate on the opposite door step to the original, then you have a choice of which door to open  by the way we regularly drive past the Garda doing vehicle checks here but as they love motorsport never a problem just a friendly wave , one of the vans which has just come here from the UK has a trials bike on a towbar bike rack so I guess they are well over weight but seem unconcerned i


----------



## Enodreven (Aug 29, 2005)

Hi, thanks for the reply, the reason i raised the question of excessive weight being placed in the garage was not due to the possible legal implications albeit that is a very valid point, but more to the possibility of damaging the actual motorhome itself due to overloading. It would also be interesting to see if the manufactures will raise their reccommend limits for the garage even if you do have the vehicle replated to 3850kg


----------



## exmusso (Jun 18, 2006)

*Rimor Garage Weight*

Hi all,

A photo of the weight sticker in the garage of my Transit based Sailer. Seems to be a bit more than the Superbrig. Is there an Italian translator available?

Cheers,
Alan


----------



## C7KEN (May 27, 2005)

Hi again as I said I know many many people with these campers and dont know a single one who has had any problems with carrying a motocross bike or bikes complete with gear in the garage, the extra frame seems to be well able to take the weight and the handling when loaded with the twin rear whell transits is good, the merc versions desperately need rear air suspension to stiffen them up if they are the single rear wheel models, Rimor/Kentucky have this market almost all to themselves and its mainly due to the dimensions of the garage, we have had all trouble free trips in ours and would buy another Kentucky without hesitation


----------



## Walton (Nov 22, 2006)

Just paid my deposit on a 1 year old Ford based Rimor Superbrig 687TC with all the kit from my local Rimor dealer. Hope to pick it up next week to start our motorx season.
Thanks all for your input - greatly appreciated.
Walton.


----------



## 102001 (Dec 3, 2006)

*kentucky estro 7*

a friend of mine has a immaculate kuntucky estro 7 for sale with full garage
extras

fitted on board generator
full awning
extra leisure battery
auto satellite system 
solar panel
pioneer nav/cd/dvd system
rear air conditioning unit
extra tv points
flat screen tv in bedroom area
safe
fitted shelving and bike ramp for rear garage7absolutely immaculate
on mercedes 316 chassis
if interested his contact details are jason 07802370007
i purchased this vehicle from new it is perfect for the


----------

